# Probleme mit iframe bei ebay



## caba (7. April 2006)

Hallo ich verkaufe einige artikel bei ebay und habe meine angebote mit dreamwaver erstellt dabei lade ich von meiner hompage mittels Iframe eine seite rein damit wollte ich mir arbeit ersparen aber leider akzeptiert ebay keine ifram´s wie kann ich das realisieren ohne iframes. 

Hier der linkhttp://www.tomuycukbaby.de/119/ebay119.htm


bitte um genau lösung bin schon seit 2 wochen dran.

Gruß
Caba


----------



## Gumbo (7. April 2006)

Du könntest es mit einem object-Element probieren.


----------



## caba (9. April 2006)

Hallo leider komm ich immer noch nicht klar hat keiner eine idee wie ich das problem aus der welt schaffen kann.
Ich wäre auch an einem quellcode interesiert denn ich für meine zwecke um ändern könnte.

Caba


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Hast du schon meinen Vorschlag des object-Elements probiert?


----------



## D@nger (9. April 2006)

Hallo,
das ist totaler Quatsch, Arbeit sparen? Nene, das ist leider verboten bei ebay. Du kannst die Daten genauso in die Artikelbeschreibung einbinden.


----------



## Trasher (9. April 2006)

hmm, ist den da so viel arbeit etwa ?

Wenn man den Quellcode von HTML seite sich kopiert und in ebay einfügt  hmm ist doch nur einmal kopieren und einfügen ?

Das soll viel arbeit sein ? lol ?


----------



## caba (10. April 2006)

Natürlich ist das viel arbeit wenn du 70 artikel hast und das sortiement immer wieder sommer und winter collektion weckselt dann hast doch ne menge zu tun.

Hatt den wircklich keiner einen idee wie ich das lösen kann.

gruß 
caba


----------



## Flex (10. April 2006)

Das Einbinden von Fremddateien ist bei eBay verboten, deshalb funktioniert der <iframe> Tag auch nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (10. April 2006)

Und nochmal: Hast du schon mal das object-Element probiert?


----------



## caba (15. April 2006)

Hi nein ich habe object-Element noch nicht probiert weil ich nicht weis wie der code aussehen muss?


caba


----------



## Maik (15. April 2006)

Dann studiere mal das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Multimedia / Objekte einbinden.


----------



## D@nger (15. April 2006)

Hallo,
das funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. April 2006)

Falls ebay externe Bilder akzeptiert, könntest du deine Artikelinformationen als Grafik einbinden.... Die Grafiken für die Texte kannst du ja, falls vorhanden, bspw. mit PHP dynamisch erzeugen.

Ansonsten...es hilft nichts, mit den Füssen auf den Boden zu Stampfen. Wenn ebay keine externen Dateien erlaubt(wie im Vorraus von FLEX erwähnt), dann werden sie schon wissen, warum...und ändern kann man daran auch nichts.


----------



## Flex (16. April 2006)

Es wäre ja schon fast blöd von ihnen es zu erlauben, wenn dadurch jeder der ein bisschen HTML Können hat unendlich viele Bilder einbinden kann über den Artikel, u. ä..

Das einzige was gewährt ist, ist afaik den eigenen Shop einzubinden bzw. die Seite über die eigenen anderen Auktionen, dazu steht aber auch etwas in der eBay Hilfe...



			
				eBay FAQ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Warum sind Verlinkungen von der Artikelseite zu eBay-externen Seiten nicht erlaubt?*
> 
> Wir möchten allen unseren Mitgliedern ein sicheres und erfreuliches Handeln auf unserem Marktplatz ermöglichen. Hierzu gehört unter anderem auch, mehr Transparenz für Käufer zu schaffen.
> 
> ...


Zu finden unter:
http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/listing-links-faq.html

Und dieser Punkt ist auch sehr interessant:
http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/skriptsprachen_hilfe.html#link02


----------



## caba (16. April 2006)

Hi Flex wenn du oben meinen link ausprobiert hättest würdest du sehen wenn du auf die einzelen artikel anklichste das du nicht auf einer externen seite ankommste sonder zu den jeweiligen shopartikel. 
Mein gedanke war dieser eine Top auktion einstellen beim runter scrollen sie der potentioele käufer was ich noch weiter führe ohne diese seite zu verlassen sollte er sich für einen weiteren artikel interesieren klickte er da drauf und kommt automatisch zum artikel (im ebay shop) dadurch spart er versand  UND DAS IST NICHT VERBOTEN das war auch nicht meine frage ob es verboten ist oder nicht. 
Ich habe nur gefragt wie kann ich einen iframe ersätzen ?
Ich könnte das Glaube ich mit Flash lösen aber wenn ich die Htlm rein laden könnte wäre es leichter.

Gruß
Caba


----------



## Maik (16. April 2006)

*offtopic*

@ caba: bitte achte in deinen Beiträgen auf:

Vollständige Sätze, denen man beim ersten Lesen logisch folgen kann.


Die Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung, Stichwörter: Groß- und Kleinschreibung, sowie


die Zeichensetzung. Also auch mal zwischendurch einen Punkt (zum Luft holen) setzen und vor jeden Nebensatz ein Komma  

Lies hierzu bitte die Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## caba (16. April 2006)

Es tut mir wircklich leid aber ich denke nicht das, daß rechtsschreib problem hier etwas zur sache tut einige leute haben halt probleme damit müssen die deswegen (deskremieniert) werden und bekommen keine antwort auf ihre fragen?.

Ich bin in vielen boards mitglied und bis jetzt hat sich auch keiner deswegen beschwert.

Und ich verstehe wircklich nicht wo das problem liegt wenn ich in einem forum mitglied bin und wenn ich jemandem helfen kann dann tu ich das. wenn nicht lese ich mir das post durch und gehe zum nächsten tehma rüber.

allso wir sollten nur nützliche sachen rein schreiben die uns auch weiter helfen.

Caba


----------



## Flex (17. April 2006)

eBay Regeln hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Welche aktiven Skript- oder HTML-Funktionen sind bei eBay generell unzulässig?*
> Skripte, die extern liegende Skripte oder Seiten aufrufen oder Inhalte an diese Seiten senden (z.B. über JavaScript Includes oder Iframes).


Deine Datei würde eindeutig extern liegen, von daher ist es verboten.

eBay hat dafür solche Dinge wie diese hier geschaffen:
Cross-Promotion

Nachtrag:
Und was die Rechtschreibung angeht, so muss ich dem michaelsinterface doch Recht geben... Eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung fördert das Verständnis erheblich und erleichtert anderen User das Lesen und fördert die "Lust" eine Antwort zu schreiben...
Und das Problem liegt darin, dass es hier in diesem Board einfach dazu gehört und auch so in den Regeln steht... Und ich finde es sehr angenehm so...
Und was die Probleme angeht... Dafür gibt es viele Möglichkeiten (wie z. B. vorher Word einmal drüberschauen lassen)...
So, gute Nacht


----------



## Maik (17. April 2006)

caba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es tut mir wircklich leid aber ich denke nicht das, daß rechtsschreib problem hier etwas zur sache tut einige leute haben halt probleme damit müssen die deswegen (deskremieniert) werden und bekommen keine antwort auf ihre fragen?.


Hier wird niemand wegen seiner Schwächen diskriminiert und Antworten hast du bislang auch erhalten, wenngleich sie dir bei deinem Problem nicht weitergeholfen haben. Vermutlich, weil dein Vorhaben nicht realisierbar ist.



			
				caba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin in vielen boards mitglied und bis jetzt hat sich auch keiner deswegen beschwert.


Wie es in anderen Boards zugeht, ist völlig irrelevant. 

Für dieses Forum wurden Regeln aufgestellt, die wir alle bei der Registrierung anerkannt, und somit auch zu beachten haben. 

Ausnahmeregelungen sind nicht vorgesehen und werden ebenso wenig ausgesprochen bzw. erteilt.

Da du leider nicht die Einsicht an den Tag legst, dich in der Zukunft zumindest um eine halbwegs vernünftige Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung zu bemühen, wird dieser Thread geschlossen und dir eine zweiwöchige Zwangspause verordnet, um deine Einstellung zu überdenken.

*closed*


[editpost]

Beim Blick in dein Profil habe ich eben gesehen, daß du in einem halben Jahr erst neun Jahre alt wirst. Gemäß den Nutzungsregeln ist das Mindestalter zur aktiven Teilnahme aber auf 16 Jahre festgelegt. 

Aus diesem Grund werden dir die Rechte entzogen, aktiv im Form teilzunehmen.


----------

